# Protocol for informing your EX that kids' insurance has increased



## Houstondad (Jul 6, 2011)

My divorce was final back in June. My EXW pays my kids and I child support along with paying for their insurance premiums. Starting in 2013, that premium will increase. I wanted to make sure I send her all the necessary information so that there's no excuses why she didn't pay on time etc.
Is it simple as:
1. Contact her via email (I use our family wizard) to let her know it has gone up.
2. Fax her paperwork OR have my insurance fax it to her?

Just not sure exactly what else I need to do so I can CMA.

Thanks!


----------



## 06Daddio08 (Jul 26, 2012)

Houstondad said:


> My divorce was final back in June. My EXW pays my kids and I child support along with paying for their insurance premiums. Starting in 2013, that premium will increase. I wanted to make sure I send her all the necessary information so that there's no excuses why she didn't pay on time etc.
> Is it simple as:
> 1. Contact her via email (I use our family wizard) to let her know it has gone up.
> 2. Fax her paperwork OR have my insurance fax it to her?
> ...


Did you use an attorney?

Will this increase alter any sort of previous agreement?

I would suggest letting her know via e-mail.

Then have your insurance company fax it to her, but inform your insurance company anything to do with it must be handled through you.

Not her.


----------

